# Parasites



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

So I think I have worms/parasites

My digestive issues have gotten better since I had my appendix removed a year and a half ago.. but now Im developing intolerances to foods
Garlic, broccoli, and a couple other natural foods that havent effected me 

Its gotten to the point where I cant eat much without having some kind of intestinal side effect
usually Im just sick to my stomach, but Ive had bad indigestion since sunday. It comes and goes but there is always an uncomfortable gurgle feeling.
My face has broken out horribly, my teeth are getting weaker and weaker in the past few months, Ive gotten to where I get agitated very very easily, and some days I have just "sad" days...

Im going to see a dr, but the dr I have to see is about 30 miles away and I want to wait till my kids get into school, another few weeks, because I have to go see them about other things
So I was wondering if anyone knew of a natural remedy that I could try out in the mean time..


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Uugh... doesn't sound like any fun at all.

Other than your symptoms, is there any reason to think you have some kind of intestinal parasite? It sounds icky, but have you had a real good look at a bowel movement to see if you can see anything in there that's alive? 

There are quite a few websites that spell out herbs for treating parasites. Some that are frequently mentioned are garlic, ginger, black walnut, wormwood, pumpkin seeds, flaxseed, and several others. Just how to use the various herbs isn't something I'd want to get into as some of them (like wormwood) can be toxic when used in the wrong way. 

It would be especially good if you could confirm that you really are dealing with parasites. I'm sure a good doctor would want to do that as well. It's not good to treat you for something you don't have and possibly ignore a pressing health issue.

Probably not much help, but I'm not a doctor and don't want to pretend to be either. But seriously hoping you'll be able to find some relief.

Let us know...


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Its just a gut feeling I have.
And I dont necessarily want to "treat" it myself, but if munching in pumpkin seeds will help slow the symptoms down until I can get to the Drs office, its something Im willing to try..
Just where do you find them this time of year?


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> Its just a gut feeling I have.
> And I dont necessarily want to "treat" it myself, but if munching in pumpkin seeds will help slow the symptoms down until I can get to the Drs office, its something Im willing to try..
> Just where do you find them this time of year?


In your local grocery store in the snack section!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SarahFair said:


> Its just a gut feeling I have.



(snort) GUT feeling....:hysterical:


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

did you go to the doctor? My guess would be a vitamin D deficiency. I take 500 u twice a week to stay alkaline and keep me healthy.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/SIGMA-TAU-PHA..._5?ie=UTF8&qid=1378091538&sr=8-5&keywords=vsl

Could it be your gut flora is out of wack? Here is an industrial strength probiotic, after having severe pneamonia and been on antibiotics for a month it kick started my guts back to health


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Parasites are contagious and you have kids yet you want to wait a few weeks to see a Dr ? Your symptoms sound a bit more serious than parasites ,if it were me i'd be in the car and on my way to the ER right now ! Why wait it can only get worse !


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David created a black walnut extract that will kill internal parasites. A sip once or twice a year is a precaution you might want to try.

As for your digestive track being off, you might want to get yourself some probios enzymes (good bugs) to take. They come in tablet form. A healthy digestive system has these in there; but some people need to provide them from an external source.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

Did you ever get to the doctor? And have you had your gallbladder tested?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Actually no. It got better for awhile after I posted this, but the past couple weeks I've been "off" again. 
Lately I've noticed my driving is off. Not terrible, but stupid mistakes. It's like my brain is in a fog. 
I guess I need to make an appointment asap

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't have waited an hour let alone more than a month .


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sarah, you're being foolish to wait. Your symptoms do not sound like something you should leave unattended. I urge you to get to the ER


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

SarahFair that all sounds more like thyroid gut upset, brain fog an over all off feeling. If you are also having sleep problems too much / too little, over reacting to small stuff, tired acky and generaly sick and tired. Dry skin, weight gain, thinning hair symptoms go on and on. Anyway I would get your thyroid tested and thyroid antibodies. Don't wait too long as it only gets worse with time!


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I think going to an emergency room is a waste of time. ER s are set up to deal with emergency care not long term health problems. If you go to an ER complaining of those symptoms they might put you on the psychiatric ward.

Go to your GP and let them take it from there.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

If you do have parasites, the longer you wait, the worse. So go!!!!


----------

